# distance from bed to motor mount



## Calixt0 (Jul 5, 2017)

So I've got things taken apart and things are looking good.  I can't wait to show you all this work.  I'm rebuilding the bench that it came on as well.   The way its currently set up the pulleys are not able to get very tight due to the motor housing bottoming out on the bench.  so as I rebuild is there a proper spacing between the bed and the motor mount?

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't know (or recall) what model lathe you have, but I looked in the setup and installation sections of several and none seem to give any dimensions for location of either the countershaft bracket (if it isn't attached to the bed) or the motor base.  All that I can suggest is that if you can't mount the bed, countershaft and motor such that the motor hang off of the back of the bench, shorten the motor belt .


----------



## Calixt0 (Jul 6, 2017)

sorry I neglected to inform you all of what I have.. the tag on it says  84TLC-2130.  My understanding its a 10x24 made by logan for wards.. other than that I have little to now additional information!


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 6, 2017)

OK.  We do not have any actual Wards manuals in DOWNLOADS.  If you post a photo or two of the lathe and also say the size, perhaps someone can ID the equivalent or near-equivalent Logan series for which we might have a parts and/or operations manual.  In the Logan & Wards Catalogs & Specifications sub-folder we do have some Wards catalogs plus a compilation of 2 and 3 page spec sheets on Logan models from 200 through 955.


----------



## Calixt0 (Jul 6, 2017)

Only picture I have right now is this one.. I will have more pictures as things progress


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 6, 2017)

OK.  I think that someone earlier ID'd the equivalent Logan but I don't want to say what I think they said for fear of sending you off on a wild goose chase.  In any case, I think we had the Logan manual.  Whether it contains any installation dimensions or not is another question.  Most of the Logan manuals obviously assume that you are installing on the factory supplied floor stand or cabinet, with pre-drilled holes.  Your cabinet isn't factory.  So my only other suggestion is still to shorten the motor belt.


----------



## Calixt0 (Jul 6, 2017)

the information if found on logan's website doesn't indicate an equivalent and mentions it as a bench model ..   I'm thinking about buying the parts instruction manual from logan


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 6, 2017)

Some pictures would be helpful here: the countershaft/motor setup for the Wards machines is different than the Logans.   The parts manual should give you the belt length required, or at least 
mine does.  Of course, a call to Logan would get the same information.  By the way, buying the instruction/parts manual is worthwhile.


----------



## Calixt0 (Jul 6, 2017)

I've emailed logan and they recommend the 39" flat belt.. and the manual for models 2130/2136...


----------



## Calixt0 (Jul 6, 2017)

ok so I bought the manual.. how do I go about sharing it in the downloads section?


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 6, 2017)

If the motor bottoms on the bench, is it possible the belt from the countershaft to the motor is too long?  I would check what belt is required for the motor and compare with what you've got.

Does this photo show the same lathe as yours?


----------



## Calixt0 (Jul 6, 2017)

from what I can see it looks the same except this is a model designed to be on a stand where mine is a bench model.. from what I've talked to Logan the mounting of the motor and pulleys is slightly different.   I feel like an idiot.. I didn't even think to try to find a slightly shorter vbelt


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 6, 2017)

It may just have the wrong belt.  Mine did when I got it, but the parts manual gave me the correct length.  Hopefully it will be something simple like that.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 6, 2017)

Calixt0 said:


> ok so I bought the manual.. how do I go about sharing it in the downloads section?



First, you check the copyright situation.  For which you will have to wait until the manual arrives.  If it is still under copyright, you can't put it in DOWNLOADS.  If it isn't and you scan it to a decent quality PDF, you can upload it into the Logan & Wards Lathe Manuals sub-category.


----------



## Calixt0 (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't see any copy right data in the manual.. its already a pdf they sent me


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 7, 2017)

OK.  I'll take a look at it after you upload it.

To upload a file to DOWNLOADS, first go to the sticky area at the top of this forum and read *H - M Downloads - Navigation And Use*.  Then go to DOWNLOADS, navigate to the Logan and Wards category, and then to the Manuals category below that.  Upload the file. Note that it will appear at the top of the list of files, because Xenforo has no Sort capability.  That is one of the reasons that I created the huge list of categories.


----------



## Calixt0 (Jul 7, 2017)

Uploaded.. please check make sure its ok


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 8, 2017)

I think that it is OK.

It has a Logan catalog in it that I may separate out.


----------



## T. J. (Jul 8, 2017)

Here is a pic of my Wards lathe.  I built legs for mine and added a chip pan, but it was on a bench when I got it. The countershaft bracket is mounted very close to the bed foot. I'm out of town right now so I can't go look at it, but I believe the space between them is about 1/2  - 3/4" or so.

The biggest issue I found with the motor mount is that it's not made to work with a modern capacitor start motor. If the capacitor is mounted on top of the motor (as they all are these days), it requires the motor mount to swing below bench top level.   The previous owner of my lathe solved that by mounting the countershaft bracket on a 1-1/2" thick riser (which was just a 2x4 bolted to the bench).   When I restored it, I installed a 3 phase motor, thereby eliminating the capacitor and the need for the riser.



I ran into the same issue when using a new motor on the Atlas/Craftsman 6" lathe I used to have. I solved that issue by mounting the motor under the bench. You could conceivably do something similar by removing the motor mount from your countershaft bracket and mounting the motor to the back or underside of the bench.


----------



## Calixt0 (Jul 14, 2017)

with the motor mounted on the underside like that how do you take the tension off the drive belt.. does that still work properly?


----------



## T. J. (Jul 14, 2017)

On the Craftsman, the motor was mounted on a hinged plate so that the weight of the motor kept tension on the belt. It could be easily lifted to change belt positions. 

On the Logan, it's not necessary to release belt tension to change the position of the motor belt.  This is possible because the v belt rides on a flat pulley.  The lever on the countershaft only changes tension on the flat belt from the countershaft to the lathe spindle since the countershaft's movement is roughly tangential to an imaginary circle with the motor shaft as its center. (I hope that makes sense)

Typing this makes me realize there's one other thing that may need to be considered if you want to mount the motor to the bench. The 'V belt to flat pulley' arrangement works in part due to the closeness of the two pulleys. Notice how the v belt contacts a large portion of the circumference of the flat pulley. Increasing the distance between the two pulleys will decrease this contact and may make the belt more prone to slipping. I don't know how significant this issue is. On my lathe with the motor mounted as designed, the v belt never slips. The flat belt always slips first when I bog it down with too heavy a cut.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 15, 2017)

At least on the Atlas machines, all of the motor mounts have a lock of some sort (or did originally).  Due to the geometry of the belt tensioner, loosening it loosens both belts.  The reason that you don't want to depend on the weight of the motor for motor belt tension is that in for example an interrupted cut, the motor will tend to bounce.  At certain speeds, the bounce amplitude can get high enough to slip the belt, which can cause terrible surface finish.


----------

